# RISD Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Since it's a non-sworn department, I cannot say exactly what the difference is between Public Safety Officer and Security Officer, but my opinion of the department remains high and no doubt this is a really good job.

Public Safety Officer II
Institution:
*Rhode Island School of Design*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/17/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

*Job Summary (Overview)*

The Public Safety Officer II is responsible for maintaining and ensuring the safety and security of students, faculty, and staff along with College-owned or used properties.

This position will be covered under a Collective Bargaining Agreement between Rhode Island School of Design and the Rhode Island School of Design Public Safety Officers' Association.

*Job Qualifications Required*

A high school diploma, GED or equivalent combination of education and experience is required.
Proven ability to interact with members of the community representing diverse backgrounds and interests.
The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to complete the RI College& University Public Safety Training Academy within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment.
Successful completion of training in OC Spray, PR-24, and handcuffing procedures is required within a timeframe established by the Public Safety Department but no later than two months from hire date.
Must obtain and maintain CPR and Emergency First Aid certifications.
A valid driver's license required.
*Job Qualifications Preferred*
One to two years of security or related experience is preferred and formal security training is desired.

*Special Instructions to Applicants*
In the "Documents Required to Apply" section of the the application, if you have an EMT license, please attach it to "Other 1".

*In addition:*

The successful candidate will be required to pass a pre-employment physical examination, insurance and driver's record check, National Crime Records check and must be fingerprinted.

*EEO Statement*
RISD recognizes diversity and inclusivity as fundamental to its learning community and integral to an art and design education. We welcome candidates whose experience has prepared them to contribute to our commitment to diversity and excellence. RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
https://careers.risd.edu/postings/1658


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought they were trying to become a PD?


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

You can drive this super awesome car that looks like a clown threw up on it.

__
https://flic.kr/p/15163092026

Also, I love their motto "Defenders of the arts" you know, unless the offerender has any weapon at all.


----------

